# Can anyone help with "Variable Percentage Withdrawal Spreadsheet" modifications?



## BC Eddie (Feb 2, 2014)

After years of reading about the Boglehead's Variable percentage withdrawal spreadsheets I finally decided to investigate. I am into the retirement phase and figured I could just input my numbers into the retirement spreadsheet and right away I hit a snag. The spreadsheet has four "Defined Benefit Pension" areas to input such things as social security, CPP, etc.. However, because my wife and I have both worked in Canada and US and my wife also gets a UK pension, we have the fortunate problem of having seven different pensions.

I tried searching if the spreadsheet accommodates just copying and pasting in new pension cells for the additional pensions but can't find anything. If not, I suppose I could just lump our values together to fit in the 4 pension limit.

Any advice?


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

The creator of the VPW spreadsheet started a discussion thread on Financial Wisdom Forum. Maybe he could advise you on how or if you could modify it.

Variable Percentage Withdrawal (VPW) for Canadians - Financial Wisdom Forum


----------



## fireseeker (Jul 24, 2017)

BC Eddie said:


> The spreadsheet has four "Defined Benefit Pension" areas to input such things as social security, CPP, etc.. However, because my wife and I have both worked in Canada and US and my wife also gets a UK pension, we have the fortunate problem of having seven different pensions.


We run two VPW spreadsheets -- his and hers. That way you get eight pension cells.

I believe this is the recommended usage for couples. But don't hesitate to follow up on @GreatLaker's link.


----------



## BC Eddie (Feb 2, 2014)

Both good suggestions - I will follow up.

Thanks


----------

